# Is this considered a relapse?



## Diesel618 (Oct 4, 2013)

Also taking Sten-Zine and Test E and that bullshit ass Formeron. I'm about to get swole on you niggas.


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 4, 2013)

lmao it was just a matter of time


----------



## charley (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 5, 2013)

yeah....
it def is
you think you can just get high and you wont eventually chase those other highs you ruined your life over
you are a fuking idiot...just kill your self it will be faster


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 5, 2013)

Yes, its a relapse. Needle will be in your arm next pay check.


----------



## futureMrO (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## heckler7 (Oct 5, 2013)

NOFX - Whoops I OD'd Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## Diesel618 (Oct 6, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Yes, its a relapse. Needle will be in your arm next pay check.



really? will it be a speedball? I hope so..gych!


----------



## ctr10 (Oct 6, 2013)

Might as well just make your reservations at local Rehab clinic, that's were your headed "again".


----------



## Bowden (Oct 6, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> really? will it be a speedball? I hope so..gych!



I hope that you are trolling.
If not and you don't see your addiction to drugs then you are back on the road to hell again.

Good luck.


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 6, 2013)

Moving back to mom's next I suppose


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm thinking maybe I should start a heroin routine! High grade heroin is, after all, much cheaper than high grade women...
And heroin of any grade doesn't mind being abused!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 6, 2013)

very disappoint diesel


----------



## vicious 13 (Oct 6, 2013)

Swaggy


----------



## SheriV (Oct 6, 2013)

I knew a few people that got themselves hooked up with heroin

all dead


----------



## charley (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## charley (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## s2h (Oct 6, 2013)

Never liked weed....only because its a gateway drug....according to Barbra Bush....

Just Say No to Drugs....


----------



## ctr10 (Oct 6, 2013)

All of Diesels friends are brown and red


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 7, 2013)

well copper is going for about $3.50 a pound so get going while the going is good I guess


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 9, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> really? will it be a speedball? I hope so..gych!



You and my Ex-wife should hook up. I'll shoot you both in the head


----------



## SlappyTX (Oct 9, 2013)

lulz. oh, tha trolling. . . i live for the trolling

clearly he's,


----------



## SlappyTX (Oct 9, 2013)

i dunno about you guys, but when i smoke crack, i prefer to do so in women's clothing


----------



## cube789 (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## CG (Oct 10, 2013)

Did someone say prolapse?


----------



## SlappyTX (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Renaissance Man (Oct 10, 2013)

OP you should pawn your computer for enough money to OD with, these threads are taxing to my spirit.

Thanks !


----------



## SlappyTX (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## SlappyTX (Oct 12, 2013)

you know you want to try it


----------



## SlappyTX (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Oct 12, 2013)

he's probably dead by now


----------



## SlappyTX (Oct 12, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> he's probably dead by now



in that case, memes in (not so)loving memory


----------



## Diesel618 (Oct 13, 2013)

I thought me and Heavy came to an agreement about a speedball. Still waiting on package. HarryReid'sShutdown# and what not.


----------



## SlappyTX (Oct 13, 2013)




----------

